# Good trails in Hull



## Harv (14 Sep 2014)

Anybody recommend any good trails in Hull.

I've tried the hill in South Cave which was really good. Anything else good nearby.

Any links to maps appreciated or if you could use http://www.plotaroute.com/ to show the route that would be great as well


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> Anybody recommend any good trails in Hull.
> 
> I've tried the hill in South Cave which was really good. Anything else good nearby.
> 
> Any links to maps appreciated.




You can ride from Brough to Beverley via Melton, Little Weighton, Skidby and Walkington. You can veer of this and loop through Long Lane into Cottingham or along the River Bank through Tickton, Weel, Wawne, Swine to Sutton.

There's also the woods near Raywell for a quick blast.

Some bridleway ideas on here.
http://gofer.eastriding.gov.uk/wtrmap/


----------



## Harv (15 Sep 2014)

Thanks. Really appreciated. Will check this out.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (15 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> Thanks. Really appreciated. Will check this out.



No worries, let us know if you find some good ones.


----------



## Harv (27 Sep 2014)

ClichéGuevara said:


> You can ride from Brough to Beverley via Melton, Little Weighton, Skidby and Walkington. You can veer of this and loop through Long Lane into Cottingham or along the River Bank through Tickton, Weel, Wawne, Swine to Sutton.
> 
> There's also the woods near Raywell for a quick blast.
> 
> ...



Struggling to see the best route for the rides you've mentioned.

Any chance of plotting them on http://www.plotaroute.com if you don't mind?

Would really be appreciated. Don't worry if not. I'm sure I'll work it out.


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2014)

Was the hill at Brantingham near South Cave by any chance?

Shaun


----------



## Harv (27 Sep 2014)

It was not the Brantingham hill. 

I've done a little route plot to give you details of where it is:

http://www.plotaroute.com/route/14966


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2014)

Thanks for that, just curious as I used to race up that hill in Brantingham (Spout Hill) many years ago.

Shaun


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> Struggling to see the best route for the rides you've mentioned.
> 
> Any chance of plotting them on http://www.plotaroute.com if you don't mind?
> 
> Would really be appreciated. Don't worry if not. I'm sure I'll work it out.



Alright Harv, I had a quick look and will try to sort something on there later in the week.


----------



## Big_Dave (29 Sep 2014)

@Harv Have you tried "the cinder track" Scarborough to Whitby, its on an old railway line now part of route 1 of the National Cycle Network, some great sea views if you like that sort of thing, 20 miles each way
http://www.discoveryorkshirecoast.com/pdf/The Cinder Track - Scarborough to Whitby Map.pdf


----------



## Harv (29 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @Harv Have you tried "the cinder track" Scarborough to Whitby, its on an old railway line now part of route 1 of the National Cycle Network, some great sea views if you like that sort of thing, 20 miles each way
> http://www.discoveryorkshirecoast.com/pdf/The Cinder Track - Scarborough to Whitby Map.pdf


Haven't done this but will check it out. 

Thanks.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Sep 2014)

If the link works, it gives an 80k circular, but I think you'll see how it can form the basis for other loops.

http://www.plotaroute.com/route/15440


----------



## Harv (1 Oct 2014)

Thanks ClicheGuevara. 

Really appreciated. I'll check this out.


----------

